# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1с Альфа-Авто 7.7

## vasilyu87

Добрый день
Подскажите есть ключ от Альфа Авто Автосалон 7.7 сетевой версии, ключ естественно LPT
Есть ли у кого емуль данного ключа уж больно он уже надоел этот ключ ))))
Если что можно в личку )))
Всем заранее спасибо.

----------


## bukazzz

Понимаю что поздновато ответил, но лучше поздно чем никогда. :)

https://vk.com/doc309805540_437371758

Аваст правда на эмуль ключа ругается и прибивает. Каспер нет.

Можно установщик распаковать правой кнопкой и инсталлировать самому.

----------

vasilyu87 (21.10.2016)

----------


## vasilyu87

Спасибо
Подскажи я его устанавливаю и все пункты по умолчанию оставляю И?

----------

